
How do you protect your IP in beta stage? - SycamoreSavage
I am building an app and I want to launch as quickly as possible so I can get some user feedback, but I am paralyzed by fear that someone &quot;bigger&quot; with more money will scoop up my idea&#x2F;methodology and build the same thing more quickly than I can. How can I protect against this?
======
mikeluby
I wouldn't worry about it. If you're at the beta stage then the app is already
ahead going to market that it would cost significant time/resources for a
competitor to catch up. By the time they do, you'll have already iterated
further.

Release, iterate, repeat.

